# Betriebsdatenerfassung von Anlagen über mehre Gebäude



## lilli (9 November 2014)

Hallo Allerseits, 

 wie die Überschrift schon sagt geht es um eine Betriebsdatenerfassung, die sich über mehrere Gebäude und Anlagen erstrecken wird.
 Im Endausbau rechne ich mit ca. 500 Analogwerten, die jede Sekunde (oder alternativ bei Änderung) erfasst werden sollen (gepuffert, wenn die Übertragung nicht möglich ist) und ca. 1000 Bit-Meldungen.

 Die ersten Gedanken gehen über die Auswahl der Vernetzung.
Da bisherige Anlagenteile mit Siemens S7 umgesetzt sind, wird es auf ProfiNET oder Ethernet hinauslaufen.

 Welcher Variante bringt welche Vor- und Nachteile?

Wie sieht es mit mit der Entkopplung aus?
 Sind Lichtleiter beim überbrücken von Gebäude-Abständen (Abgespannt über den Hof ca. 30m) notwendig, oder kann man getrost alles mit Kupferleitern abdecken?

 Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es, die Vernetzung bei Stromausfall aufrecht zu halten?
Eine lokale USV hält nur recht kurz, parallele Verkabelung einer Notversorgung finde ich EMV- Technisch etwas fraglich.

 Auf was sollte man noch achten?

Im Moment bin ich noch ganz am Anfang und hab die Möglichkeit, alles falsch zu machen... 

 Liebe Grüße
 Lilli

*EDIT: Achtung – deutlich angepasste Aufgabenstellung hier*


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (9 November 2014)

Also zum Thema Verkabelung sehe ich keine Einwände die gegen Kupfer sprechen. Die Frage ist halt wie dramatisch wird es wenn mal der Datenstrom abreißt ? 
Das selbe wäre auch zum Thema USV. Wie wichtig sind diese Daten wirklich. Was passiert wenn die mal 15min ausfallen ? Es gibt ja entsprechende USVen die schon etwas an Leistung bringen können und für ne SPS eine Zeit reichen. Nur für wie lange möchtest du vorsorgen und wie weit soll das gehen ? 
Würde erstmal die Randbedingungen festlegen um zu sehen wie weit du wirklich in die vollen gehen musst für dieses System.


----------



## mariob (9 November 2014)

Hi,
es ist schon spät aber den mache ich noch. Also zunächst ist eine Batterieanlage dafür da den Energieausfall solange zu überbrücken bis Ersatznetz bereitsteht ("Notstrom") oder aber das gepufferte System im sicheren Zustand ist. Das gilt es zu klären.
Zweitens ist eine Standardverkabelung mit RJ 45 ideal für Dein Vorhaben, sollte man mit der EDV organisieren das diese Verkabelung, wenn nicht vorhanden, sinnvoll geplant und erstellt wird. Heutzutage nutzt man das ja auch für Telefon und vieles mehr. Die Trennung physisch und oder logisch vom normalen EDV Netz sollte gut geplant werden.

So, Schluß für heute
Mario


----------



## Blockmove (9 November 2014)

Hallo Lilli,

für unsere fertigungskritischen Netzwerke haben wir eine Netzwerkstruktur basierend auf Glasfaserringen aufgebaut.
Damit hast du eigentlich eine maximale Ausfallsicherheit. Bei einen Ausfall einer Komponente erfolgt die Umschaltung auf den anderen Kommunikationsweg in ca. 50 bis 100ms.
EMV, Potentialausgleich und Blitzschutz sind dabei auch kein Thema.
Die Netzwerk-Switche werden von einem zentralem Monitoring-System überwacht.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## holgermaik (10 November 2014)

Hallo Lilli
Ich kann mich Blockmove nur anschliessen.
Lichtleiter  wirkt zwar auf den ersten Blick übertrieben, aber dadurch hast du alle 





> EMV, Potentialausgleich und Blitzschutz Probleme


 erschlagen.

Aus  eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, wenn es erstmal läuft kommt schnell  das eine oder andere Signal dazu. Also großzügig Planen für  Erweiterungen.
Du schreibst zwar ihr habt alles Siemens aber auch die Möglichkeit in Betracht ziehen andere Systeme anzuschließen.
Sollen sich schnell ändernde Messgrössen (z.B. Druck...) erfast werden ist eine Sekunde wesentlich zu langsam. Auch hier Erweiterungen einplanen.

Solltest du in Nürnberg sein schau doch mal bei http://iba-ag.com vorbei. Kann ich nur empfehlen.
Grüsse Holger


----------



## bike (10 November 2014)

Wird hier nicht mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen?
Also wegen den paar Daten solch einen Aufwand?
Es macht nach unserer Erfahrung mehr Sinn eher dezentral zu planen und dann zusammen fügen.

Wenn die Daten schneller als eine Sekunde erfasst werden sollen, dann wird es auch mit Glasfaser eng.
Ich würde die Aufgabenstellung genau analysieren, Pflichtenheft erstellen und dann erst nach der technischen Machbarkeit suchen. 


bike


----------



## lilli (10 November 2014)

Hallo Allerseits,

 freut mich, dass ich schon erste Rückmeldungen habe.
 Klar, eine genaue Spezifikation wäre nicht schlecht. Wie ich meine Kundschaft kenne, ändert diese sich jedoch im laufe der Zeit sowieso... 

 Einen Spannungsausfall müsste man denke ich schon für ca. 2h überbrücken. Datenausfall ist nicht so kritisch, vermutlich wird der Ausbau aber noch vereinzelt für weitere Steuersignale benutzt.   

 Bisher wurde nur über Lichtleiter vs. Kupfer geschrieben.
 Wie sieht es mit ProfiNET vs. Ethernet aus?

 Liebe Grüße
 Lilli


----------



## norustnotrust (10 November 2014)

Also

1.) Ich würde die Switches untereinander auf alle Fälle als Glasfaserring ausführen. Die Kosten für sowas sind imho heutzutage wirklich überschaubar, fast jeder Qualitätsswitch ist sowieso entsprechend ausgerüstet. Wenn du einen Ring aufbaust dann würde ich aber auf alle Fälle auch Wegeredundanz achten. Denn wenn dir man ein Switch kaputt wird ist die Downtime überschaubar aber wenn man der Bagger wo gräbt wo er nicht soll dann dauerst länger bist die Kabel wieder heil sind.
2.) Wenn du die Lösung sowieso so aufbaust dass du lokal zwischenpufferst würde ich mir auch über den Ausfall eines Switches keine Gedanken machen, denn du pufferst ja eh. Daran würde ich nur denken wenn ich eine zentrale Datensammlerlösung ansinnen würde
3.) Ich kenne das iba System und es ist wirklich gut, allerdings setzen wir es vor allen vor schnelle Datenaufzeichnung ein. Ich habe zwar keine praktische Erfahrung damit gesammelt aber ich meine der Echocollect von Softing könnte auch etwas für dich sein.


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 November 2014)

Hallo,
mal von der Physik abgesehen : was soll denn mit den Daten geschehen ?
Sollen diese zyklisch gespeichert werden ? Oder als eine Art Trend visualisiert werden ? Sollen die Daten wieder aufgreifbar sein ? Soll ein Bezug zur Erstellung eines Produktes erzeugt werden ?

Das würde mich hier mal interessieren - es könnte sich so das Konzept nämlich ggf. ändern ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## bike (10 November 2014)

Larry hat es direkt auf den Punkt gebracht.
Was soll die Phsyik, wenn nicht geklärt ist, was soll überhaupt geschehen?

Ein Aussage: 
Wie ich meine Kundschaft kenne, ändert diese sich jedoch im laufe der Zeit sowieso... 
geht nicht nur mir hier auf den Senkel.

Wenn der Kunde noch nicht genau speifizieren kann, was bzw wie etwas gelöst werden soll, dann ist es Aufgabe des Dienstleisters verschiedene Alternativen zu erarbeiten und vernüftig anzubieten.

Mir ist es völlig egal, ob Glasfaser oder Brieftrauben zur Datenübertragung geutzt werden.
Das Ergebnis zählt.
Leider gibt es keine Universiallösung.
Und egal wie der Anbieter heißt, was ist, wenn in fünf Jahren der Anbieter und dessen Hard- und Software nicht mehr verfügbar ist? 
Besser universellen Standard, als techisch verspielte Lösungen würde ich verwenden. 


bike


----------



## Blockmove (10 November 2014)

lilli schrieb:


> Hallo Allerseits,
> 
> freut mich, dass ich schon erste Rückmeldungen habe.
> Klar, eine genaue Spezifikation wäre nicht schlecht. Wie ich meine Kundschaft kenne, ändert diese sich jedoch im laufe der Zeit sowieso...
> ...



Profinet ist nur dann interessant, wenn du die Daten eigentlich in Echtzeit brauchst.
Und da Profinet eigentlich nur innerhalb eines Subnetzes funktioniert, musst du dein Netzwerk entsprechend konfigurieren.
Dies kann u.U. richtig aufwendig werden (VLAN's mit QoS).

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## mariob (10 November 2014)

Naja,
um es nochmal mit meinen Worten zu sagen, selbstverständlich bei allem Respekt, die Fragestellung ist diffus. Sicher können wir erst einmal Hinweise zur Konkretisierung geben, das ersetzt aber keinesfalls das intensive Gespräch mit dem Auftraggeber.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## bike (10 November 2014)

Also es ist Mario schreibt, sehr diffus, ist absolut korrekt und richtig formuliert.
Aber viel und leicht ist das "Projekt" so geheim.

Solche "Anfragen" und "Probleme" begegen uns immer wieder.
Wir werden in der  Angebotsphase befragt und wir erarbeiten Vorschläge.
Dann kommt ein "Fachid.." weiß es besser und billiger.
Nach einem Jahr kommt das Projket zu uns zurück.
Der Kunde hat neben Kosten auch noch den Ärger.
Nicht jeder, der einen RJ45 fehlerfrei einstecken kann, kann auch Vernetzung.

Dud dat nod?


bike


----------



## winnman (10 November 2014)

Hab da was von mehreren Gebäuden gelesen, daher wäre Glasfaser schon mal ein guter Ansatz für die Verbindung der Switch/Router (Segmentlänge, EMV, Potentialdifferenzen, . . . das spielt dann alles keine Rolle mehr).
Sollte bereits ein ähnliches Netzt für IT, . . . vorhanden sein müsste man separat prüfen ob das ev. dafür verwendet werden kann, ev. liegen ja bereits Glasfaserkabel und man kann da freie Fasern nutzen.

Die Switch/Router mit 24V DC aus einer gestützten Versorgung versorgen wäre dann der nächste Punkt.

Was dann über das Netz übertragen wird (profinet, . . .) ist dann die nächste Entscheidung.

Erst dann kommen wir zu den einzelnen SPS bzw einzelnen SPS Netzen.


----------



## lilli (10 November 2014)

Hallo Allerseits,

Nochmal kurz zur Funktion:
Die erfassten Daten werden für unterschiedlichste Anwendungen ausgewertet. 
- für das Leitsystem zum darstellen der Füllmengen in den Silos
- zur Planung der nächsten Wartung über die Stromaufnahme der vielen Brecher, Pumpen, Siebe
- zur Erfassung und Aufzeichnung vom Durchsatz auf den Bändern → Bandwaagen
- zur Qualitätsverbesserung der Anlage, da alle Meldungen und Störungen zusammenlaufen und so einfach eine Übersicht über Häufungen entsteht

 Ob die Betriebsdatenerfassung im Sekundentakt erfolgen muss ist nicht in Stein gemeißelt. Wenn so eine Vernetzung mal steht, wäre es nicht verwunderlich, wenn auch noch zusätzliche Funktionen wie das durchreichen weiterer Signale zwischen den Anlagenteilen angestrebt werden würde. Das Thema Druckregung ist hier ja schon gefallen.  
 Daher dachte ich zuerst an ProfiNET.  
 Wäre ProfiNET nicht leistungsfähiger und einfacher in der Handhabung?
 Kann eine  ProfiNET-CPU von Siemens auch per Ethernet Kommunizieren, oder wird da ein spezieller Kommunikations-Prozessor notwendig?
 Wenn noch unklar ist, ob es Ethernet oder ProfiNET werden soll, macht es dann Sinn, sich umzusehen, welche Geräte in Frage kommen?
 Sind alle Ethernet-  Switche auch  ProfiNET tauglich?

 Nach den bisherigen Rückmeldungen läuft es eher auf ein Lichtleiter-Netz hinaus.  
 Müssen dann alle Switche komplett in Lichtleiter ausgeführt sein?
 Kann man nicht auch Lichtleiter und Kupfer mischen?
Dann käme so ein LWL-Umsetzer von Phoenix (Nr. 2902856) in Frage?
 Welche Stecker und Kabel sind bei Lichtleiter inzwischen üblich?
Bei Sternförmiger Verkabelung käme der längste Strang auf 200m.

Irgendwie werden meine Fragen immer mehr...  :icon_redface:

 Liebe Grüße
 Lilli  

PS: @Bike
Was waren deine Fragen, die ich noch nicht beantwortet habe?


----------



## Larry Laffer (11 November 2014)

OK ... so, wie du es schreibst, ist es eher eine Art Zentral-Visu, von der du da sprichst.
In diesem Fall solltest du dir Gedanken machen, ob du alle Einzel-Daten mit dieser Visu von den Einzel-SPS'en seperat abrufst (würde ich nicht machen) oder ob du eine Art Sammel-SPS aufbaust, die mit der Zentral-Visu verkoppelt ist und die von allen Einzel-SPS'en die Daten zugesandt bekommt (würde ich so machen).

Ich würde das allerdings nicht über ein gemeinsames PN-Netz abwickeln ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## lilli (11 November 2014)

Hallo Larry,

 hoffentlich lenkt der Begriff „Zentral-Visu“ nicht zu sehr ab.  In erster Linie gilt es die Daten zu sammeln und zu speichern. Natürlich muss auch noch eine Möglichkeit für unterschiedlichen Zugriff ermöglicht werden.

 Die Idee mit der Sammel-SPS könnte konkreter werden. Wäre da nicht ein Embedded System ideal?
 Was spricht von deiner Sicht aus, gegen ein gemeinsames PN-Netz?

 Bei Siemens bin ich mit „moderneren“ Steuerungen (welche sogar Netzwerk haben ) nicht so vertraut, daher meine Unsicherheit. Meine Kollegen sind noch so richtige Profibus-Fetischisten. Von dort kann ich auch keine ganz große Unterstützung erwarten... 

 Liebe Grüße
 Lilli


----------



## online (11 November 2014)

Profibus und dann über Olm auf LWL, funktioniert super. Jahrelang getestet


----------



## norustnotrust (11 November 2014)

Ich bin jetzt irgendwie ausgestiegen...

- Du willst Messwerte ca. 1s Sample sammeln -> OK
- Du willst Störmeldungen sammeln -> OK
- Du willst Daten lokal zwischenpuffern -> OK
- Du hast S7 Steuerungen -> OK
- Du würdest gerne über PN zugreifen -> Wieso?
- Willst du den Puffer für die lokale Zwischenspeicherung in die jeweiligen SPS'en reinprogrammieren oder reicht dir das puffern je Halle auf einem PC/SammelSPS oder wie stellst du dir das vor?
- Was soll mit den Daten passieren? Trend? Visualierung? Datenbankarchivierung? Je nachdem was du machen willst wird das dein Werkzeug dafür beeinflussen und damit möglichweise auch die Art und Weise wie du mit den SPSen kommunizierst
- Wie sollen die Daten gespeichert werden? Datenbank, csv?
- Sollen die Daten nur zentral gespeichert und/oder angezeigt werden oder willst du die Daten dann auch wieder an lokalen Geräten zur Übersicht anzeigen?
- Was heißt:


> Natürlich muss auch noch eine Möglichkeit für unterschiedlichen Zugriff ermöglicht werde



Für mich scheinen da sooo viele Fragen offen bevor man zur Frage "Welche Stecker nehme ich" oder "lieber Umsetzer oder CPs" kommt.


----------



## bike (11 November 2014)

Ich habe eigentlich keine Frage direkt gestellt.
Aber hier wird mit Nebelgranaten geschossen, ohne Konzept und sinnvolle Ist/Soll Analyse.
Darum ging es in meinem letzten Post.

Ist wirklich so schwer zuerst zu denken und dann zu planen und dann nach der Physik zu fragen?
Soll es eine zentrale Prodktionsüberwachung werden, dann ein Tipp von mir:
Hol dir Hilfe von Fachleuten, zumindest bis eine sinnvolle und schlüssige Aufgabenstellung erarbeitet wurde.
So etwas ist nicht geeignet, um den eigenen Spieltrieb zu befriedigen.

Nix für ungut


bike


----------



## Larry Laffer (11 November 2014)

Hallo,
in dieser Hinsicht muß ich Bike zustimmen : es sollte erstmal  der Sinn des Ganzen geklärt sein. Vielleicht habe ich mit meinen  Fragen/Beiträgen ein bißchen dazu beigetragen, das Ganze aus einem  anderen Blickwinkel zu betrachten.



lilli schrieb:


> hoffentlich  lenkt der Begriff „Zentral-Visu“ nicht zu sehr ab.  In erster Linie  gilt es die Daten zu sammeln und zu speichern. Natürlich muss auch noch  eine Möglichkeit für unterschiedlichen Zugriff ermöglicht  werden.


... wie du es nennst isr eigentlich egal. Dieser Name fiel mir halt ein ...



lilli schrieb:


> Die Idee mit der Sammel-SPS könnte konkreter werden. Wäre da nicht ein Embedded System ideal?


Das  ist deine Entscheidung. Es muß halt eine SPS sein, die die  unterschiedlichen Daten zunächst einmal aufnimmt (vielleicht werden sie  via Send/Receive von den anderen SPS'en übertragen) und eventuell  (manchmal kann das ganz witzig sein) noch ein bißchen zielgerichtet  aufbereitet (oder verknüpft).



lilli schrieb:


> Was spricht von deiner Sicht aus, gegen ein gemeinsames PN-Netz?


Erstmal  mein Verständnis von PB oder PN. Es handelt sich her um Perepherie und  dabei würde ich es belassen. Wenn du da richtig viele Teilnehmer dran  hast (die da eigentlich nichts dran zu suchen haben) erhöht das nicht unbedingt die Performance der Einzel-Steuerung. Dann ist da noch die Diagnose und Wartbarkeit. 
Machen kann man es wahrscheinlich - ich würde es nicht tun.



lilli schrieb:


> Bei Siemens bin ich mit „moderneren“ Steuerungen (welche sogar Netzwerk haben )  nicht so vertraut, daher meine Unsicherheit. Meine Kollegen sind noch  so richtige Profibus-Fetischisten. Von dort kann ich auch keine ganz  große Unterstützung erwarten...


Dann solltest du bei dem Projekt deine Kollegen auf alle Fälle "mitnehmen".
Wenn  du das Ganze auf Perepherie beschrämkst dann ist der Unterschied PB zu  PN eher marginal. Du hast halt eine andere Leitung und eine andere  Bustopologie. Jedes Dig hat so seine Vopr- und Nachteile. Aber für die  Verkopplung brauchst du ja im Augenblick eher etwas Anderes.

Ich  würde jede Steuerung nur soweit erweitern, dass sie in der Lage ist über  einen gemeinsamen übergeordneten Ethernet mit den Anderen (oder einer  Sammel-SPS) zu kommunizieren (so braucht man "nur" Verbindungen zu  projektieren). Dieser Ethernetz kann dann natürlich auch als Lichtleiter  ausgeführt sein - ist auf alle Fälle unanfälliger ... Wie du aber liest  ist das eher ein Neben-Schauplatz - das Andere ist m.E. erstmal  vorrangiger ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## bike (11 November 2014)

Danke Larry, du bist, wie meist, mehr Diplomat waswie ich.

Eines habe ich noch:
Es wird immer wieder danach gerufen, Daten zu erfassen, doch ein anderes und bedeutend komplexeres Thema ist das sinnvolle Auswerten dieser Daten.
Bei MTU haben wir das Problem, dass wir von der Produktion jedes Werkzeug, Drehzahl und Standzeit an ein System einspeisen müssen.
Diese Daten müssen 30 Jahre verfügbar sein, doch welches Datenbanksystem kann das?
Mit Dbase II haben wir angefangen, jetzt Oracel und dann?


bike


----------



## lilli (12 November 2014)

Hallo Larry,

 Danke für die ausführliche Rückmeldung. Das ist doch mal ein Ansatz.

 Ich hab hier mit zwei sehr ungünstigen Punkten zu kämpfen. 
Zum einen ist die Aufgabenstellung wirklich sehr schwammig. Fast in etwas so: „Sammeln Sie alle Daten und bringen Sei die auf den Computer.“ Klare Ansage, aber mit viel Spekulationsfreiraum. 
Alle weiteren Daten habe ich mir dann selbst zusammengestellt, weil ich die Anlagenteile etwas kenne. Wenn ich die Möglichkeiten geprüft habe, kann ich mich mit einer Ausarbeitung zurückmelden.

 Meine nächste Hürde ist, dass ich in dem Bereich nicht sonderlich Sattelfest bin. Ähm –  eigentlich kenne ich mich da nur ganz oberflächlich aus. Aber ich kann lesen und habe ausnahmsweise sehr viel Zeit.  



Larry Laffer schrieb:


> es sollte erstmal  der Sinn des Ganzen geklärt sein.


 Die Frage kann ich jetzt nicht ganz verstehen.
 Meinst du den Sinn einer „Betreibsdatenerdassung“?
 Oder meinst du den Sinn, dass ich mir diese Aufgabe ans Bein binde?

 Liebe Grüße
Lilli


----------



## Larry Laffer (12 November 2014)

lilli schrieb:


> Die Frage kann ich jetzt nicht ganz verstehen.
> Meinst du den Sinn einer „Betreibsdatenerdassung“?
> Oder meinst du den Sinn, dass ich mir diese Aufgabe ans Bein binde?



Weder noch ... ich meinte mit Sinn die Zielausrichtung - also "wo soll es hingehen ?" oder "was soll es wie werden ?"
Wie ich weiter oben schon geschrieben habe ging es mir nur darum, die anfänglich etwas "sehr variable" Frage etwas mehr zu konkretisieren.
Ich denke mal, dass ich dir schon etwas Denk-Munition geliefert habe - ansonsten einfach weiterfragen.
Es handelt sich hier (nach meiner Meinung) um Nichts, dass man nicht lösen kann (wenn man sich nicht am Anfang schon die Karten falsch legt).

Gruß
Larry


----------



## bike (12 November 2014)

Wenn die Aufgabe schwammig ist. liegt es doch an dir, das fest zu machen.
Willst du im Trüben fischen, in der Hoffnung, dass du etwas fängst und dir das dann auch überbleibt?
Schreib doch auf, was du bisher verstanden hast, mache ein Pflichtenheft und lege es dem Kunden vor.
Wo ist das Problem?

Denkst du, man bzw du kannst allein durch lesen eine sinnvolle Lösung finden?


Mir kommt dein "Projekt" so vor, wie wir oft philosophieren:
Ich weiß nicht wo es hingeht, aber ich bin Erster.


bike


----------



## lilli (12 November 2014)

Hallo Larry,

 zu blöde, dass ich deine Fragen aus Beitrag #9 übersehen habe.

Was soll denn mit den Daten geschehen?
 - Als CSV oder besser noch in einer Datenbank abgelegt werden.
Sollen diese zyklisch gespeichert werden?  
 - Ja, wobei der Zyklus für die meisten Daten recht langsam (>1s) sein kann.
Oder als eine Art Trend visualisiert werden? 
- Eine direkte Darstellung ist nicht notwendig, wobei das über die Datenbank (oder alternativ EXCEL) ja gehen würde. Eine Trenddarstellung gibt es bereits vor Ort in den Anlagenteilen.
Sollen die Daten wieder aufgreifbar sein?
- Zurück in die SPS müssen die Daten nicht. Aus der Datenbank lesen muss natürlich schon gehen.
Soll ein Bezug zur Erstellung eines Produktes erzeugt werden?
- Ja, schon. Wobei wir hier bei „Steine und Erden“ mit einer ungefähren Zuordnung über Zeitstempel auskommen.

Vielleicht hätte ich zu Beginn anders Fragen sollen. Ich versuche es nochmal in 3 Sätzen:

 Ein Betriebsgelände mit einer räumlichen Ausdehnung von 500m x 200m,
10 Anlagenteilen - jeder mit einer S7-300 oder S7-1500,
in 6 Hallen verteilt,
soll vernetzt werden.

 Erfasst werden sollen 500 Analogwerte und 1000 Bit-Meldungen, 
entweder jede Sekunde (oder alternativ bei Wert-Änderung um 2%),
in einer Datenbank.

 Was kommt hierfür als Hard- und Software in Frage?

 Liebe Grüße
Lilli


----------



## Larry Laffer (13 November 2014)

Hallo Lilli,
naja ... darüber soltest du noch einmal genau nachdenken ...
Berücksichtige  bitte, dass bei den vielen Werten (erstmal egal wie und wohin sie  gespeichert werden) bei ca. sekündlicher Triggerung enorme Datenmengen  entstehen werden, wo du sehr schnell ein Problem mit dem Speicher  bekommen wirst.
Du solltest also aus meiner Sicht (für dich selbst) erstmal definieren :
-  welche Daten sollen wirklich (nachvollziehbar) archiviert werden ? Hier  sind aus meiner Sicht erstmal Chargen-Informationen und -Mengen  relevant. Diese haben aber keine so schnelle Triggerung und auch wenn es  ggf. viele Einzelwerte sind so werden sie dein System nicht sehr  belasten.
- welche Informationen sollen "nur" zentral verfügbar (also Anzeigen) sein.

Die Antwort auf diese Frage bestimmt m.E. dein weiteres Vorgehen.
Prinzipiell  würde ich allerdings (ohne deinen Anlagenpark zu kennen) die Anlagen  alle ihre Daten eigenständig erzeugen lassen (Chargen-Informationen) und  die dann z.B. auf einen Server zur weiteren Verarbeitung schicken. Es  kann dann immer noch ein Programm geben, dass die so gespeicherten Daten  sinnvoll kummuliert.
Eine andere Variante wäre (bei verketteten  Anlagen) das Anlage 1 ihre Batch-Informationen an Anlage 2 übergibt wenn  es sinnvoll ist. Anlage 2 übergibt dann wieder Daten an Anlage 3 usw.  Am Ende würden dann die Informationen des Fertig-Produktes (die für die  Produktion relevant sind) irgendwo gespeichert - auch hier würde ich zu  irgendetwas auf Server-Basis tendieren ...

Schreib mal noch etwas mehr ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## lilli (13 November 2014)

Hallo Larry,

 das war mir nicht bewusst, dass es problematisch ist, im 1s-Takt 500 Werte wegzuschreiben.

 Für die 1000 Bit-Meldungen wäre es auch schöner, wenn nur bei 0/1/0-Wechsel ein Telegramm in Klartext kommen würde, ideal mit Zeitstempel gekommen/gegangen.  

 Schnelles durchreichen von Analogwerten zum rangieren von Informationen von einem Anlagenteil in einen anderen, kann ich dann wohl komplett vergessen?

 Ich überdenke mein Konzept (entwerfe erst eines) noch mal und Melde mich bei neuen Erkenntnissen zurück...

 Liebe Grüße
Lilli


----------



## Larry Laffer (13 November 2014)

Hallo Lilli,
gehen tut alles (iregndwie) ... aber rechne bitte mal ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## volker (13 November 2014)

es ist sicherlich, mit geeigneten mitteln, möglich jede sekunde 500 werte zu erfassen. ich sehe auch ehr das problem in der riesigen datenmenge.
rechne doch einfach mal. 500 werte a 4 byte sind pro tag 172mb. hinterlegst du zu jeden wert noch einen zeitstempel vom typ dt (8 byte) kommst du auf 520 mb pro tag.
bitmeldungen mal gar nicht betrachtet.


----------



## norustnotrust (13 November 2014)

Also ich würde einen DB aufsetzen und dort die Daten für eine bestimmte Zeit vorhalten (je nachdem wie lange sie üblicherweise ausgewertet werden (z.B. 6Mon würden ca. 91 gb entsprechen). Auf die DB kann ich leicht mit excel raufgehen und kann einfach interfacen und auswerten. Alles was älter ist monatsweise als csv exportieren und zippen, imho die einzige Möglichkeit Langzeitverfügbarkeit zu garantieren, keine Ahnung ob ich in 10 Jahren im MSSQL ein Backup von heute importieren kann aber ich bin mir sicher ich hab ein Notepad um die CSV zu lesen.


----------



## bike (13 November 2014)

Wenn ich richtig gelesen habe, geht um Bausteineerde.
Da sind die Tolleranzen für Analogwerte nicht echt eng.
Es gibt eine Ober- und Untergrenze, daziwschen ist alles okay.
Ich würde in jedes Gebäude eine PLC als Master einsetzen.
Wenn ihr so und so Siemens einsetzt, wäre eine Siemens CPU die Wahl.
Diese pollt die Daten in einem festgelegten Raster von den Anlagenteilen.
Dann die Daten auf Änderung vergleichen.
Wenn es im Bereich ist, dann alles okay, sonst wird der geänderte Wert mit Zeitstempel an das übergeordnete System geschickt.
Ebenso würde ich mit Bitinforamtionen verfahren.
Zuerst die relevanten/notwendigen Meldungen aussieben. 
Wenn solch eine Meldung aufläuft, diese mit Zeitstempel wegschicken.
Wenn die Master CPU ausreichend groß ausgelegt ist, kann auch über den Zeitraum x Daten gepuffert werden, wenn die Verbindung zur Datenbank unterbrochen ist.

Die Hardware innerhalb der einzelnen Hallen kann über PB oder Ethernet oder... abhängig, was die CPU kann.
Die Anbindungt aas Datenbanksystem kann dann über Kupfer oder LWL oder sonst was erfolgen.


bike


----------



## dr.pfb (14 November 2014)

Hallo Lilli,

schau mal bei VIDEC, die haben ACRON http://www.acron7.de/ das ist sogar im Siemens Katalog soweit ich weiss. Habe damit
 vor 20 Jahren schon gearbeitet. Es existieren diverse Treiber um Daten zyklisch oder gepuffert ueber viele verschiedene Medien einzulesen und zu speichern. Die haben auch kostenlosen technischen Support, ruf am besten einfach an.

Gruss und viel Erfolg

Tim


----------



## lilli (26 Juli 2020)

Hallo Allerseits,

  inzwischen wird dieses alte Thema wieder aktuell. 
  Dabei sind auch die Ziele nicht mehr so schwammig wie ganz zu Anfang.

  Auf einem Industriegelände mit einer räumlichen Ausdehnung von 500m x 200m sollen Betriebsdaten erfasst werden. Diese sind auf 10 Anlagenteilen, in 6 verschiedenen Hallen verteilt. Die Daten werden bereits in den Anlagenteilen von einer SPS erfasst. Es handelt sich nur um Siemens S7-300 und S7-1500 Steuerungen.
  Die Anlagen sind noch nicht untereinander vernetzt. Es besteht aber prinzipiell eine Anschlussmöglichkeit auf das Büro-LAN. Dabei müssen natürlich sinnvolle Schutzmaßnahmen ergriffen werden.

  Folgende Daten sollen erfasst werden:


Stromverbrauch 
Wasserverbrauch 
Gasverbrauch 
Material-Durchsatz 
Laufzeiten 
 
  Bisher werden diese Daten monatlich „zu Fuß“ auf Papier erfasst. Das soll nun automatisiert werden. Da das ablesen der Zähler dann quasi nichts mehr „kostet“, soll die Abfrage mindestens täglich erflogen. 
  Aktuell handelt es sich um ca. 120 Werte, die kumulierend erfasst werden.
  Das hat den Vorteil, dass kein Puffern von Datensätzen bei einem Ausfall berücksichtigt werden muss.
  Die Protokollierung soll in einer ACCESS-Datenbank erfolgen. 

  Verwendet werden die Daten zur Bilanzierung. Natürlich ergeben sich hier auch neue Möglichkeiten. Es können Laufzeiten und Materialströme mit Energien in Bezug gesetzt werden um schnell auf unübliche Abweichungen zu reagieren. Das ist aber alles außerhalb meinem Zuständigkeitsbereich.

  Wie würdet ihr die Aufgabe angehen?
  Was kommt hierfür als Hard- und Software in Frage?


Liebe Grüße
Lilli


----------



## Blockmove (26 Juli 2020)

Also Büro-Lan ist schon mal keine gute Idee.
In der Standard-Konfiguration sind S7-Steuerungen offen wie ein Scheunentor.
Als 1. Schritt würde ich zusammen mit der IT ein vernünftiges Konzept für die Vernetzung erstellen.
Es können durch ja die "Büro-Lan"-Komponenten verwendet werden, aber halt eine eigene VLANs für die Fertigungsbereiche / Steuerungen.

Eine Access-DB ist für sowas auch nicht das Beste. Bei einem Unternehmen in dieser Größe gibt es bestimmt auch SQL-Server.
Wenn nicht, dann kannst du auch den kostenlosen SQL-Server-Express verwenden. Zum Auswerten kannst du dann genauso Access oder Excel verwenden.

Bei nur 120 Werten würde ich die Datenerfassung und das Schreiben in die Datenbank mit Node RED machen. Ist kostenlos und unheimlich flexibel.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (26 Juli 2020)

Schau mal eher nach einer GLT Software.
M-Bus als Bussytem für die Zähler.
Deine Aufgabenstellung ist eher im Bereich Gebäudeleittechnik angesiedelt.

Sind die ZählerWerte schon in der SPS schon vorhanden? Wenn die in der SPS schon vorhanden sind. 
Brauchst nur eine Visu wo regelmäßig liest und die Daten nach deiner Datenbankstrucktur abspeichert. 
Welche Visu du verwenden willst? WinCC etc. oder selbst programmiert mit LIBNODAVE und Excel.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (26 Juli 2020)

Hallo

dafür wurde unser S7 Gateway entwickelt.

Aus dem S7 Netz auch über VPN. Datenvorverarbeitung in Node Red .

Infos auf unserer HP oder hier.


----------



## lilli (27 Juli 2020)

SPS-Bitschubser schrieb:


> Schau mal eher nach einer GLT Software.
> M-Bus als Bussytem für die Zähler.
> Deine Aufgabenstellung ist eher im Bereich Gebäudeleittechnik angesiedelt.


  Es ist schon praktisch alles auf einer SPS. Da macht es keinen Sinn mehr, mit M-Bus eine 3. Baustelle aufzumachen.
  Aktuell werden schon einigen Daten in WinCC flex 2008 und WinCC TIA dargestellt. Aber aus mehreren getrennten Subnetzen und unterschiedlichen WinCC- Versionen die Daten zusammen zu pusseln hört sich nicht nach Spaß an.


----------



## lilli (27 Juli 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Also Büro-Lan ist schon mal keine gute Idee.
> In der Standard-Konfiguration sind S7-Steuerungen offen wie ein Scheunentor.
> Als 1. Schritt würde ich zusammen mit der IT ein vernünftiges Konzept für die Vernetzung erstellen.
> Es können durch ja die "Büro-Lan"-Komponenten verwendet werden, aber halt eine eigene VLANs für die Fertigungsbereiche / Steuerungen.


  VLAN oder Router hatte ich auch schon auf der Liste.



Blockmove schrieb:


> Eine Access-DB ist für sowas auch nicht das Beste. Bei einem Unternehmen in dieser Größe gibt es bestimmt auch SQL-Server.
> Wenn nicht, dann kannst du auch den kostenlosen SQL-Server-Express verwenden. Zum Auswerten kannst du dann genauso Access oder Excel verwenden.


  Das hab ich jetzt schon mehrfach gehört, aber immer ohne Begründung. Was ist der Pferdefuß der Access-DB?



Blockmove schrieb:


> Bei nur 120 Werten würde ich die Datenerfassung und das Schreiben in die Datenbank mit Node RED machen. Ist kostenlos und unheimlich flexibel.


  Node RED hatte ich mir auch schon notiert. Vielleicht finde ich mal etwas Zeit zum spielen, dann probiere ich das aus. 
  Das wäre doch eine mögliche Variante?!
https://www.conrad.at/de/p/joy-it-u...kl-hdmi-kabel-inkl-noobs-os-inkl-2249435.html


----------



## lilli (27 Juli 2020)

INSEVIS-Service schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> dafür wurde unser S7 Gateway entwickelt.
> 
> ...



 Hallo Stefan,

  du meinst das Hutschienen-S7-IIoT-Gateway?
  Benötige ich damit überhaupt noch Router oder VLAN?
  Was kostet das Gerät?
  Da bräuchte ich denn aber für jedes Subnetz eines + ein 11. zum zusammentragen aller Daten?
 Oder schreiben alle 10 Geräte direkt in die selbe Datenbank?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 Juli 2020)

lilli schrieb:


> Folgende Daten sollen erfasst werden:
> 
> 
> Stromverbrauch
> ...



Die Anforderungen an ein Sensornetzwerk sind ganz andere, als sie WLAN oder 5G bieten.

Wie wäre es daher mit LoRaWAN?

https://www.lora-wan.de/

Hauptvorteil: Wenn ein Sensor ein paar mal am Tag einen Wert funkt, macht er das ein paar Jahr mit einer Batterieladung.

Läuft zudem unabhängig vom sonstigen Netzwerk und ohne Übertragungskosten.

Zähler als Beispiel:

https://iot-shop.de/shop/product/en-holley-holley-meter-4360

https://www.energie-zaehler.com/epa...ath=/Shops/61422236/Products/MTK-M190R34-LoRa


----------



## Blockmove (28 Juli 2020)

@Gerhard

Kaum ist der Hype um 5G in der Automatisierungstechnik abgeflacht, kommt jetzt das nächste Übertragungsverfahren aus „dem Loch gekrochen“ 
Für Verbrauchszähler in Mietwohnungen oder Smarthome finde ich LoRa klasse, in der Automatisierungstechnik brauche ich es nicht


----------



## Matze001 (28 Juli 2020)

Ich schmeiß mal noch etwas in den Raum...

Wie wäre es mit dem Siemens IOT-Gateway. Dies könnte man in jede Anlage verbauen (kostet etwas unter 300€) und mit einer Ethernet-Schnittstelle an die SPS hängen.
Mit der zweiten Netzwerksschnittstelle kann man dann in das Firmennetz (Ob VLAN oder andere Lösung hier mal außen vor) und die Daten dort abgreifen. Dies wäre eine dezentrale Lösung,
die Daten könnten direkt auf dem Gerät in einer Datenbank abgelegt werden, und dann zentral abgeholt werden. Hier könnte es einen Server geben (ich gehe mal davon aus, das eine Produktion einen Server mit ESXI, Hyper-V oder Co. hat) der die Daten zentral aufbereitet. Vorteil der Lösung wäre der dezentrale Ansatz mit lokaler Pufferung (und ggf. auch lokaler Anzeige). Wenn dies nicht benötigt wird,
kann man auch gern alles zentral sammeln.

Es stand die Frage im Raum warum Access nicht geeignet sei.
Access ist meines Wissens nach eine Dateibasierte "Datenbank", die Kernfunktionen wie Indexing und Co nicht oder nur eingeschränkt untersützt.
Gerade bei großen Datenmengen wäre man mit einer "echten" Datenbank wie MySQL (MariaDB) oder MsSql sicher besser bedient.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (28 Juli 2020)

Hallo

ja das Hutschienen Gateway

es koppelt 2 Netze  Lan - WAN.    Lan = das Maschinennetz   WAN das Büronetz wobei man im Büronetz ein VLAN dafür einrichten sollte.

Man bis zu 100 Verbindungen zu S7 oder Modbus Geräten einrichten. Daten als Variablen aus den SPS' en lesen und auf OPC UA, MQTT zur Verfügung stellen. Das über Konfigurationsseiten 
im Browser.
Zusätzlich in der NodeRed Umgebung Daten direkt in DB schreiben, Visualisieren .... 

Das Gateway kostet 500,- €

Man benötigt soviele Gateways wie man Maschinennetzwerke hat. 

Man legt innerhalb einer Datenbank verschiedene Tabellen (je Gerät eine) an.   Dann erstellt man Abfragen und Reporte.  Das gibts auch fertig zu kaufen: "Prozessdatenbank"


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 Juli 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> @Gerhard
> 
> Kaum ist der Hype um 5G in der Automatisierungstechnik abgeflacht, kommt jetzt das nächste Übertragungsverfahren aus „dem Loch gekrochen“
> Für Verbrauchszähler in Mietwohnungen oder Smarthome finde ich LoRa klasse, in der Automatisierungstechnik brauche ich es nicht



Warum so despektierlich?  

LoRa war doch lange vor 5G da – sprich verfügbar – und ist für die allseits bekannt Milchkanne vermulich auch eher geeignet.

In der Automatisierung macht ein zusätzliches System nicht unbedingt Sinn, das hängt von der Anwendung ab. Anderseits lebt  die Automatsierung davon, dass man verschiedene – jeweils für eine Anwendung optimale Lösungen – miteinander koppelt.


----------



## Blockmove (28 Juli 2020)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Warum so despektierlich?
> 
> LoRa war doch lange vor 5G da – sprich verfügbar – und ist für die allseits bekannt Milchkanne vermulich auch eher geeignet.
> 
> In der Automatisierung macht ein zusätzliches System nicht unbedingt Sinn, das hängt von der Anwendung ab. Anderseits lebt  die Automatsierung davon, dass man verschiedene – jeweils für eine Anwendung optimale Lösungen – miteinander koppelt.



Hallo Gerhard,
warum so despektierlich ... Nun vielleicht deshalb weil ich mittlerweile bei LoRa die gleiche Arbeit habe wie bei 5G.
Es melden sich zig "Schlangenölverkäufer", sowohl konzernintern als auch extern, bei mir und wollen mich von den Vorzügen von LoRa überzeugen.
Ganze Fertigungslinien sollen quasi mit LoRa-Sensoren überflutet werden und per MQTT in die Cloud gebracht werden.
Natürlich alles Plug & Play und innerhalb von 10min. sind alle Werte in der Cloud.
Haben die Hersteller eigentlich fertige Textbausteine in denen sie die Übertragungstechnik nur noch anklicken müssen (LAN, WLAN, LTE, 5G, IO-Link, TSN-Netzwerk, ...?) 

Spass beseite:
Ich kenne LoRa auch schon ne Weile und es steht auch auf meiner "Smarthome-Bastelliste".
Die Möglichkeiten sind wirklich interessant und die Technik hat auch Potential. Gerade im Bereich Building.
Meiner persönlichen Meinung nach ist es aber für den professionellen Einsatz noch zu früh.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Blockmove (28 Juli 2020)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Ich schmeiß mal noch etwas in den Raum...
> 
> Wie wäre es mit dem Siemens IOT-Gateway. Dies könnte man in jede Anlage verbauen (kostet etwas unter 300€) und mit einer Ethernet-Schnittstelle an die SPS hängen.
> Mit der zweiten Netzwerksschnittstelle kann man dann in das Firmennetz (Ob VLAN oder andere Lösung hier mal außen vor) und die Daten dort abgreifen. Dies wäre eine dezentrale Lösung,



Hallo Marcel,
wenn die Anlagen-SPS schon eine Netzwerkschnittstelle hat, dann brauche ich kein Siemens IoT-Gateway in jeden Schaltschrank packen.
Wo soll da der Sinn liegen?
Da reicht ein simples Netzwerkgateway.
Du hast recht, ein Siemens IoT-Gateway ist günstig. Aber die Konfiguration ist für einen Einsteiger alles andere als einfach.
Hier ist das Insevis-Gateway ganz klar im Vorteil.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Matze001 (28 Juli 2020)

Hallo Blockmove,

ich gebe Dir recht, man könnte die SPS auch direkt vernetzten. Mein Ansatz mit dem IOT-Gateway war, wie ich geschrieben habe, zum Einen die saubere Netztrennung zu realisieren, und zum Anderen lokal die Daten direkt, z.B. in einer Datenbank, zu puffern. Damit wäre der Ausfall der Infrastruktur (Netzwerkausfall, Switch, etc) egal, da die Daten lokal an der Maschine erfasst und gespeichert werden. Ist das Netz wieder da, kann wieder damit gearbeitet werden und nichts geht verloren. Fällt nur die Maschine aus, und ggf. auch das Gerät, ist auch nichts verloren. Die Maschine ist eh nicht am Netz und erzeugt keine Daten, und durch die dezentrale Struktur werden die Daten aller anderen Maschinen weiter aufgezeichnet.

Klar ist die "Lernkurve" beim IOT-Gateway größer, aber auch das beherrscht Nodered, die 200€ Unterschied pro Gerät kann ich gut nutzen, um mich in das Thema einzuarbeiten.
Ich habe es natürlich einfach, da ich Debian recht gut kenne, andere brauchen ggf. etwas länger.

Es war ja nur ein weiterer Vorschlag, und nicht DER Weg das Thema anzugehen.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Blockmove (28 Juli 2020)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Hallo Blockmove,
> 
> ich gebe Dir recht, man könnte die SPS auch direkt vernetzten. Mein Ansatz mit dem IOT-Gateway war, wie ich geschrieben habe, zum Einen die saubere Netztrennung zu realisieren, und zum Anderen lokal die Daten direkt, z.B. in einer Datenbank, zu puffern. Damit wäre der Ausfall der Infrastruktur (Netzwerkausfall, Switch, etc) egal, da die Daten lokal an der Maschine erfasst und gespeichert werden. Ist das Netz wieder da, kann wieder damit gearbeitet werden und nichts geht verloren. Fällt nur die Maschine aus, und ggf. auch das Gerät, ist auch nichts verloren. Die Maschine ist eh nicht am Netz und erzeugt keine Daten, und durch die dezentrale Struktur werden die Daten aller anderen Maschinen weiter aufgezeichnet.
> 
> ...



Hallo Marcel,
ich hab hier auch einige Zeit ein Siemens IoT in Verwendung gehabt.
Wenn man so wie du und ich gute Linux-Kenntnisse hat, dann ist es eine gute Plattform.
Für den Produktiveinsatz sieht es schon wieder etwas anders aus. Da sitzt du tagelang am Schreiben der Doku.
Nehme ich ein "fertiges" IoT-Gateway mit Node RED, dann spart das schon viel Zeit.

Messwert- oder Energiedatenerfassung ist heute wirklich so einfach wie noch nie.
Aus betriebswirtschaftlicher Sicht (Entwicklung, Betreuung, Administration, ...) kann sogar eine fertige Cloudlösung sinnvoll sein.

Die Spanne ist weit. Vom Raspberry Pi mit Node RED, Influx-DB und Grafana bis hin zur Lösung in AWS oder Azure.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## ducati (29 Juli 2020)

lilli schrieb:


> Auf einem Industriegelände mit einer räumlichen Ausdehnung von 500m x 200m sollen Betriebsdaten erfasst werden. Diese sind auf 10 Anlagenteilen, in 6 verschiedenen Hallen verteilt. Die Daten werden bereits in den Anlagenteilen von einer SPS erfasst. Es handelt sich nur um Siemens S7-300 und S7-1500 Steuerungen.
> 
> Aktuell handelt es sich um ca. 120 Werte, die kumulierend erfasst werden.




Also man kann ja auch das RAd immer wieder neu erfinden...

ich würds so machen:

- die SPSs vernetzen, entweder eigenes Netz oder per eigenem VLAN im Büronetz
- eine WinCC 7 Station, die die Werte aus den SPSn abholt und visualisiert und archiviert und Berichte erstellt
- fertig

Das ist halt Standard, da findet man an jeder Ecke jemanden, der das umsetzt und es ist kein Jugendforschtprojekt...

Und da es sich ja um eine Industrieanlage handelt, verstehe ich die herangehensweise mit kostenlosen, oder billigen Ideen nur am Rande...

Gruß.


----------



## Blockmove (29 Juli 2020)

ducati schrieb:


> Also man kann ja auch das RAd immer wieder neu erfinden...
> 
> ich würds so machen:
> 
> ...



Ich sehe es etwas differenzierter.
Gerade was Auswertungen angeht, sind die Möglichkeiten von WinCC beschränkt.
Viele nutzen WinCC nur zum Daten sammeln und schreiben dann von dort in eine Datenbank.
Die Auswertung erfolgt dann über andere Tools. Sei es Excel, Access, MS Reportingservices, ...
Und genau dieses Daten sammeln und in eine DB schreiben kann ich mit eben mit einem IoT-Gateway mit Node RED genauso machen.
Wenn ich z.B. das beworbene Insevis Gateway nehme, dann ist das keine Bastellösung. Da bastelst du mit WinCC und der Datenbankanbindung genauso.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Kabeläffle (31 Juli 2020)

ducati schrieb:


> Also man kann ja auch das RAd immer wieder neu erfinden...
> 
> ich würds so machen:
> 
> ...


 
  Das hört sich einfach an.
  Wenn man überall CPU’s mit 2 unabhängigen Netzwerk-Anschlüssen hat, ist das auch nicht ganz so aufwändig.
  Anstatt „WinCC 7 Station“ würde dann ja auch ein Hutschienen-S7-IIoT-Gateway ausreichen?


----------



## lilli (31 Juli 2020)

Kabeläffle schrieb:


> Wenn man überall CPU’s mit 2 unabhängigen Netzwerk-Anschlüssen hat, ist das auch nicht ganz so aufwändig.


Dem ist leider nicht so. Viele CPU’s sind nur einfache 315’er.
Wahrscheinlich ist es aber günstiger, die CPU’s zu tauschen, als für viel Geld je ein CP nachzurüsten…


----------



## Blockmove (31 Juli 2020)

lilli schrieb:


> Dem ist leider nicht so. Viele CPU’s sind nur einfache 315’er.
> Wahrscheinlich ist es aber günstiger, die CPU’s zu tauschen, als für viel Geld je ein CP nachzurüsten…



Du brauchst keinen teuren CP.
Von Deltalogic gibt es z.B. den Netlink Pro. Den steckst du auf MPI oder Profibus und du kannst auf die Steuerung genauso wie über einen CP zugreifen.
Wenn du bereits die Variablen in der SPS hast, brauchst du nichts ändern. Geht also im laufenden Betrieb.
Von IBH oder Helmholz gibt es ähnliche Geräte.

Falls die IT Sicherheitsbedenken hat, gibt es auch MPI-VPN-Router.
Sind zwar eigentlich zur Fernwartung gedacht, funktionieren aber auch für den Anwendungszweck

Gruß
Blockmove


----------

